# New Art in upcoming game



## Malice (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello everyone,
My name is Malice O'Conner, and being somewhat an artist myself I thought I would let you know about some great artwork in a new CCG game for iPhone. The game is called War Command. But the card illustrations are awesome. They have a whole slew of artists that you can check out. Here is one of the illustrations by Matthew Ross Crafton.


----------

